# gold cell



## Anonymous (Feb 6, 2008)

Will the gold cell work for silver plate? I would biuld one but if it does not for for silver plate I really could not use it.

thanks

Jim


----------



## draftinu (Feb 6, 2008)

I am interested also.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 7, 2008)

Sulfuric cells will strip silver. Do a search on this forum, or check the posts by gold silver pro-----one of them will include the patent number, which will allow you to read about the basic operation and capability of these cells. 

Harold


----------

